# S-Works shoes 2010



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got my new 2010's to replace my '08's. I think they're wider. Any opinions?


----------



## Presta (Dec 29, 2006)

dickey said:


> Just got my new 2010's to replace my '08's. I think they're wider. Any opinions?


Same here! They dont fit me at all. I am sticking with my old ones.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Not sure if they're wider, but yep, definitely a different fit for the '10 from my '07 S-Works. Buyers beware.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes. I had to return mine and went Sidi for the narrower fit.


----------



## ManicMan (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried on both a '10 and '09 and i thought the '10 was a lot better fitting and designed. A lot of that has to do with the 2 way Boa i guess. I also though the '10 was a lot stiffer.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> a lot better fitting and designed. A lot of that has to do with the 2 way Boa i guess.


In my opinion, it's very difficult to judge a cycling shoe just by trying it on. Obviously that's where you start, and I initially thought the same thing. I like the mechanics of the new BOA's, but for me, their lacing pattern is part of the problem. Unlike the previous design, tension is now poorly distributed across the top of the foot.

As with any 'fit'-related product, I'm sure these will work great for some. But unfortunately for some of us coming from the old S-Works shoes, these are significantly different in fit and feel.


----------



## ManicMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Dr_John said:


> In my opinion, it's very difficult to judge a cycling shoe just by trying it on. Obviously that's where you start, and I initially thought the same thing. I like the mechanics of the new BOA's, but for me, their lacing pattern is part of the problem. Unlike the previous design, tension is now poorly distributed across the top of the foot.
> 
> As with any 'fit'-related product, I'm sure these will work great for some. But unfortunately for some of us coming from the old S-Works shoes, these are significantly different in fit and feel.


Everyone's feet are different i guess. The '09s had some pressure points on the top of my foot when i tried them on, and the hassle of playing with the tensioner thing, over tighening, then having to start over again turned me off them. I wish i had liked them as much as the '10s because the shop owner said he'd sell me the '09s for $200 (vs $350 for the '10s). I tried on some Mavic Pro Roads and they were super comfy, though a little loose in the heel. Right now the Mavic Zxellium is at the top of my list, but if i could find a good deal on the '10 S Works i'd prob go with them.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Does the built in cant bother any of your knees? I'm thinking of some of the 2010's. The width shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

tyro said:


> Does the built in cant bother any of your knees?


Don’t go by what is out of box…fitting wedges,footbeds etc., will better personalize.

For the OP: Wider? The 2010 S-works did not appear or feel wider than my 2009 S-Works with out of box static fit IIRC [I have a size 12 left foot, 11 3/4 right with big toe bunion, high instep, medium arch, narrow heel with all other articulation/flex normal]

FWIW: I find the new 2010 S-works road shoe “feels” less cooperative at the instep with the 2x boa’s than my 2009’s single boa model…of course only in a static fit. My 2009 S-works employ BG mid-level footbeds along with the right shoe forefoot incorporating one Varus wedge.

However, I’m pretty confident I could get the 2010’s dialed in [excuse the pun] with various fine tuning after some spinning and articulation with wedges/footbeds. That said; if a 2009 miraculously appears in my size I’d buy them immediately...certainly at premium.

_side:_ My wife has purchased the first pair of the 2010 Women’s S-works road shoes [dual boa] from our Spec LBS. As part of her overall BG road fit the shoes now have BG mid level footbeds installed. I can’t recall the model of her prior shoe and while she has always used Sidi she finds the S-works are the best road shoe she has spun with the dual boa amazingly variable and precise [and she has feet pretty well bashed up after years of running & Tri's  ]

I’m glad Spec is now offering the 2010 women’s dual boa S-works road model. If you’ve got female riding partner it’s worth a suggestion along with an overall fitting. In particular the shoe has noticeably amped my wife’s game…which was already high level. I think I’m in for quite a ride this season


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

tyro said:


> Does the built in cant bother any of your knees? I'm thinking of some of the 2010's. The width shouldn't be a problem for me.


I have the older model and I used wedges between the cleat and shoe to cancel out the cant.
For some people the cant is good.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

dickey said:


> Just got my new 2010's to replace my '08's. I think they're wider. Any opinions?


I just tried some on and whole fit seemed sloppy, especially in the heel.
Also they seem very flimsy.
I have an older model probably 3 years old and they are falling apart.


----------



## ManicMan (Jan 13, 2009)

I just ordered some 2010s. I found them on ebay for WELL below MSRP new with tags. Lucky me. I'm upgrading from Shimano R075s with Keo Sprints to Dura Ace and the 2010 S Works. I'll post my thoughts on them after i get a chance to ride them.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

I just got the 10's awhile back and really like them. I used some 8 year old plastic SP Pro with the velcro straps, so this is a big step forward. I probably could have gone .5 smaller but they feel great so I'm okay. Too bad I had to buy them from a crappy bike shop that makes you walk out the door with buyers remorse no matter what. Good thing they were 10% off!!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

snowgor said:


> ...I probably could have gone .5 smaller but they feel great so I'm okay. Too bad I had to buy them from a crappy bike shop that makes you walk out the door with buyers remorse no matter what. Good thing they were 10% off!!


Too bad indeed. I hope that changes for you soon as having an LBS as a ‘partner’ really helps the entire long term cycling experience. BTW, I went .5 larger to help offset my differing foot sizes and shape. I ride long and hot and enjoy the shoes more as my feet spread out. With appropriate footbed with wedges and shims if necessary along with proper cleat position for your stroke…including the new boa(s) to dial in a pretty precise snug…you should be just fine. Good luck.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I tried these on today and the arch felt a bit uncomfortable on my right foot.
Comparing to my older S-Works shoes it looks like they made the arch more prominent.
Anybody else noticed this? I do have kind of low arches.
I am thinking of trying on some Mavic Zxellium's.
I threw some on a while ago not knowing what they were and seemed pretty comfortable.


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

If so many people find them uncomfortable I guessSpec did not do their due diligence? 

I like my 09s why change.


----------



## ManicMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Went for my 2nd ride with the '10s, they were ok for like the first 2-2.5 hrs, then my feet started to get a few sore spots. Most of my body started feeling sort of crappy at that point though. I didn't really plan on going for a 3.5 hr bike ride, it just sort of happened. I was up in the air between these and mavics. I'm still sort of waiting to see if these break in a more though.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I haven't ridden mine yet, but the 2010's I just got are very comfortable. I A/B'ed between Sidi Ergos and found the Specialized more comfy. I think they are lighter too. I'm coming from Shimano R-300's and the Specialized feel more comfortable already. I hope they are comfy on the bike too.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

Love my 2010's!


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

just got the 2010's after trying 09's.

the new ones are surprisingly more comfy. didn't know the extra boa would make such difference in comfort.


----------



## ManicMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone using any of the special insoles? I've been having a lot of foot arch pain lately due to being on my feet for work and its carried over to cycling. My major prob with these has been a sort of numbness just along the bottom of my foot, but for the like $45 the extra insoles cost I might just decide to invest $$ in other shoes (Mavic or heat moldable Shimano)


----------



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

How has the durability been with the 2010 shoes. They are so light and seam fragile. Anyone with these shoes noticed a problem yet.


----------

